# Neatworks Scanner Drivers?



## CharmPeddler

I'm looking for drivers for this super small "receipt scanner". 
Neat
Model #: NR-030108

Link to a page for sales. 
http://reviews.costco.com/2070/11313390/neat-co-neatreceipts-scanner-reviews/reviews.htm

I found the full software suit at there website but i only want the drivers for Win7, not the full suite.


----------



## johnb35

Just uninstall the added software after installing the suite.


----------



## CharmPeddler

hmm. good idea. i totally should have thought of that. 

thank you much.


----------

